# Forum logo



## seans_potato_business (Jan 27, 2008)

Just wondered who designed the forum logo and when and if it has ever changed?


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 27, 2008)

seans_potato_business said:


> Just wondered who designed the forum logo and when and if it has ever changed?


 
The admins got together and changed it a couple of years ago. Used to just have a logo similar to this
Now it shows what this forum is about. Friends getting together and enjoying their love of cooking.


----------



## Alix (Jan 27, 2008)

And occasionally at Christmas there will be a different theme to it.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 27, 2008)

And on April 1st they all get up on the table and dance a jig.  

Just kidding of course (April 1 = April Fool's Day).

Barbara


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 27, 2008)

I like the lady in the toque blanche....she's puuurty!!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 27, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> I like the lady in the toque blanche....she's puuurty!!!!!




Hmmmm!  That's because she's a pretty little "red-headed" girl.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 27, 2008)

And I was so looking forward to them doing a jig... sigh.....


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 27, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Hmmmm! That's because she's a pretty little "red-headed" girl.


 
I hadn't noticed!! You have a good eye!! When I zoomed in...darn if she's not a cute "little red head girl"!

What really looks good is the hushpuppies they are stirring up...Yummy!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks like the guy in the teal shirt is complaining about something but the service is ignoring him because they're on break.


----------



## redkitty (Jan 28, 2008)

Lololol!!!!


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 28, 2008)

I thought I remembered a contest for a new logo a couple of years ago or so. And the winner was....???


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 28, 2008)

lyndalou said:


> I thought I remembered a contest for a new logo a couple of years ago or so. And the winner was....???



LOL - it's at the top of the page!  (sorry, I couldn't help it).


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

Deadly Sushi won the words that are in the logo. Sure miss that good looking guy!!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 28, 2008)

I wish I still had all of the iterations this logo went through to get to the final choice!  

Trust me, sean, it wasn't just picked out of thin air.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 29, 2008)

Elf, I meant the person, not the logo.  Like your sense of humor, though.


----------



## GB (Jan 29, 2008)

There was a contest for the text, but not for the image. For the image, we hired a company who drew up a number of different options we then chose one we liked and had them tweak it and change it until we came up with something we were happy with. it was a long process, but I think the outcome was well worth it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 29, 2008)

lyndalou said:


> Elf, I meant the person, not the logo.  Like your sense of humor, though.



Oh, I can read between those lines


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 30, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> I wish I still had all of the iterations this logo went through to get to the final choice!
> 
> Trust me, sean, it wasn't just picked out of thin air.


One of the things they did was try different hair colors on the people.  Michael, do you remember the one in which the woman in the red dress was a blonde?  She looked like she had drunk about 5 glasses of wine too many!  

Barbara


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 31, 2008)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Looks like the guy in the teal shirt is complaining about something but the service is ignoring him because they're on break.


 
No, Jeekinz - he is Discussing Cooking .... and only one person is in chef garb - so how could it be him being ignored by "the service"? Doesn't she seem attentitive? Don't they all seem attentive? OK - maybe the guy stiring the bowl is being contemplative ... 



			
				Barbara L said:
			
		

> One of the things they did was try different hair colors on the people. Michael, do you remember the one in which the woman in the red dress was a blonde? She looked like she had drunk about 5 glasses of wine too many!


 
Humm ... yeah, I do Barb ... I think I was the one that did that because everyone had the same hair color!


----------

